# Wall mural I did today.



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

So, my boyfriend & I have been remodeling/painting our house one room at a time and we decided to do a mural in the kitchen, it is about 90% done at this point. We have just got to add white accents and put up a lot of different size circular mirrors. Then up goes the white chair rail.... 










All hand painted like a boss


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

makes me think of music and soda....burp! ...excuse me.

looks great!! steady hand


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats freaking bad ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Britt you did an amazing job on it. Be proud! not many people would attempt that. its worth about a grand where im at lol


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

It took 10hrs, lots of coffee, and jamming to some music to get it where it is.
I won't lie and say it was a easy task because it wasn't BUT it is so worth it!

& may I add if someone wanted to pay me a grand, I would do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is real nice! great work.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

now thats talent!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice job! Really like the design of it. Not too busy but a lot to look at.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys, Here is a pic from my digital camera of it finished.
We changed things a lil, i'm very pleased with the results


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats very cool, same colors as my kitchen chocolate brown and baby blue  I want something like this on my accent wall just havent gotten around to doing anything with it yet. Too bad your not closer id so pay you to do mine . You got talent missy .


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic, I can barely draw a straight line let alone that!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys!



angelbaby said:


> Thats very cool, same colors as my kitchen chocolate brown and baby blue  I want something like this on my accent wall just havent gotten around to doing anything with it yet. Too bad your not closer id so pay you to do mine . You got talent missy .


I would do it in a heart beat if I was closer


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

very nice work chic! Keep it up, you may be able to make some money off that steady hand of yours!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

You could totally start off by advertising on CL & to collect a portfolio... Serious skills for means of really cool interior design business - this kind of work comes at a pretty penny.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

That looks awesome!!! Very neat. (wish I had skillz!)! Reminds me of this hand-pin-striping guy - very impressive as well:


----------

